# The World Ends With This Club



## Not Meowth (Aug 2, 2008)

*The World Ends With You Fan Club*

I finished The World Ends With You the other day, and decided a club was in order, as it rules so very much. Sho Minamimoto for the win.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: The TWEWY Fan Club*

Ka-JOIN!

Sho _is_ win, as well as Kariya, Joshua, and Megumi. And, well, I guess every character is special in his or her own way. :] 

The game's soundtrack is great and the battle system is a lot of fun. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: The TWEWY Fan Club*

Oh god yes, the music _is_ zetta awesome =D Though I got used to the battle system reasonably quickly. In fact, just about instantaneously =P


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: The TWEWY Fan Club*

I was thinking of getting this game. Is it good? Would ya reccomend it? I like KH and FF, isn't that who made it?


----------



## surskitty (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: The TWEWY Fan Club*

I've never played it and I don't plan on doing so, but yes, it's by the Kingdom Hearts team.

do any of the main characters eat ever


----------



## spaekle (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: The World Ends With You Fan Club*

^ Actually, yeah. You can feed them. 

They must throw it up afterward though. :|


----------



## surskitty (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: The World Ends With You Fan Club*

they must not have organs.  or rib cages.

Also I am mildly horrified that there is a character who speaks in high school math mnemonics.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: The TWEWY Fan Club*



Grinning Calamity said:


> I was thinking of getting this game. Is it good? Would ya reccomend it? I like KH and FF, isn't that who made it?


Dear God yes it rules, though the combat system might be confusing for a while. You'll get used to it. Buy now.

Incidentally, anyone know where you can get Scarletite after finishing the game? I wanna get the 16 chain battle sticker.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The World Ends With You Fan Club*

Like bolt from the blue, I will make a post to you!

"The proof is in the pudding. The pudding...of their DOOM!" -Higashizawa

Additional Scarletite can be bought at the Shibu-Q Heads store for 5 Tektite, 2 Orichalcum, and 1 Dark Matter (I'm only going to explain this one because there are so few methods to obtain it; the easiest way is probably to fight enemy 80 (Reaper Beat) on Ultimate (go to the 104 Building on week 1, day 4). If you don't have Ultimate or if you're just intimidated by the .5% drop rate, then try Draco Cantus on Hard).


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The World Ends With You Fan Club*



Leviathan said:


> Like bolt from the blue, I will make a post to you!
> 
> "The proof is in the pudding. The pudding...of their DOOM!" -Higashizawa
> 
> Additional Scarletite can be bought at the Shibu-Q Heads store for 5 Tektite, 2 Orichalcum, and 1 Dark Matter (I'm only going to explain this one because there are so few methods to obtain it; the easiest way is probably to fight enemy 80 (Reaper Beat) on Ultimate (go to the 104 Building on week 1, day 4). If you don't have Ultimate or if you're just intimidated by the .5% drop rate, then try Draco Cantus on Hard).


That's OK, I found it out myself. Though I did it the long way, by collecting 10 Shadow Matter, trading for Dark Matter, then trading for Scarletite =D Though I'll try your method if I ever decide to get the Fat Cat Wallet.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: The World Ends With You Fan Club*

I need a bigger wallet. I want to buy the stuff from that fancy store. Where do you get the bigger wallet(s)?

Also the people in the stores get creepy after your friendship with them reaches 100%. I have one who keeps calling me 'hon' and asks me if I've been 'working up a good sweat' and offers to help me 'slip into' different clothes. It's kind of uncomfortable.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: The World Ends With You Fan Club*

Heh, I always loved going into the Pegaso stores and freaking out the clerks from being able to afford such expensive crap. XD
Wait until you get to the Shadow Ramen shop; Makoto is absolutely _hilarious_.

The Trendy Wallet (6 figures) can be found at Shibu-Q Heads by trading in 8 Rare Metals. Later, you can trade 3 Orichalcum and a Dark Matter (see above) for the Fat Cat Wallet (7 figures) at Shibu Department Store.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: The World Ends With You Fan Club*



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I need a bigger wallet. I want to buy the stuff from that fancy store. Where do you get the bigger wallet(s)?
> 
> Also the people in the stores get creepy after your friendship with them reaches 100%. I have one who keeps calling me 'hon' and asks me if I've been 'working up a good sweat' and offers to help me 'slip into' different clothes. It's kind of uncomfortable.


xD

I maxed out the friendship level at Bel Airplane, and now the assistant has a crush on me. As does one at a burger shop.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Aug 26, 2008)

I see TWEWY avatars, TWEWY quotes, TWEWY fandom everywhere on the forum and yet there is no club for it. D: Why must people be so zetta illogical these days?

So. Discuss this highly original, extremely memorable, experimental RPG by Square Enix here. List the best quotes from the game (although if I hear "so zetta slow" again somebody's gonna get it because THERE ARE BETTER QUOTES guh), talk about the plot (which is woaWTFOMG but make sure to use spoiler tags because it's very twisty and we want people to get it and play through it and not know what do expect) discuss the soundtrack (which I have on my iPod, downloadable for $9.95 off iTunes or I guess free on Limewire or whatever, it's awesome and I annoy my parents to death [heehee] with it) or make very very long run-on sentences interrupted by things in parentheses (it really is quite annoying though).

So, without any further ado... "Have fun, Neku~"

Members
Involuntary Twitch (that's-a me!)
!THIS COULD BE YOU!​


----------



## spaekle (Aug 26, 2008)

There actually was a club a while back. D: Might be on like Page 2 or something. I guess maybe we could poke somebody to merge the threads or something?

Although: 



> (although if I hear "so zetta slow" again somebody's gonna get it because THERE ARE BETTER QUOTES guh),


_Thank you. _ :D I mean, I guess it does get stuck in your head because it's like the only thing Sho says during your battle with him, and I guess it'd kinda fun to say it the way he does, but it's not really funny or anything. :(


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Aug 26, 2008)

Nh. Serves me right I guess, I shoulda read back through the pages or whatever. ...But it can't be all that active, right, since it's not on the first page? D: Ugh nevermind lock this if you want.


----------

